# a win for gecko's!



## Joshua-Tree (Oct 24, 2011)

Gecko saves mate from snake

finally!! gecko 1 - snake 0
yeow!
=)


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/exotic-gecko-saves-friend-172592/

Your a day late


----------



## Joshua-Tree (Oct 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it is more like Gecko-1 Snake- ->∞


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 24, 2011)

Snake eating a Gecko - Schlange frißt ein Gecko - YouTube
gecko 1 - snake 1

CRAZY!!!!! Snake Eating Gecko - YouTube
gecko 1 - snake 2

Snake eating gecko - YouTube
gecko 1 - snake 3

Asian Vine snake (A. prasina) eating a gecko - YouTube
gecko 1 - snake 4

Missionary boys find snake eating a gecko in Botswana - YouTube
gecko 1 - snake 5


And the list goes on...
Not looking good for you gecko's


----------

